# Fujifilm X100



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying this camera. Any thoughts out there from you camera experts? This b*tch is expensive, but I love the compromise between a full scale DSLR and a point and shoot in terms of size and of course its limited ability to do 1080P video. And while I love my 8MP iPhone 5 camera, I just can't the types of truly stunning shots with it that one can with a near-professional quality camera, so my compromise with the Fujifilm X100. I'd love to have a Lieca but I'd rather use the money for a 3 Series BMW. 

Any suggestions about this camera versus other 4/3 size cameras out there?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I had one for a while.

Great camera, but it is NOT a replacement for a DSLR, and will never come close to being one. 

The autofocus was fine, so long as you never used it for anything moving/ anything you were trying to track. And the manual focus is absolutely the worst manual focus experience ever. Literally took like 8 turns to go 1/4 of the way from minimum focus to infinity focus. 

That being said, the image quality was always great, and it produced excellent JPGs straight out of camera, and I absolutely love Fujifilms colors, particularly their rendering of greens. It was produced very very sharp images, due to the lack of an AA filter. The built in ND filter can be helpful too.

Supposedly the camera made a lot of improvements with firmware updates, but even before them and before I sold it, I always thought highly of it. It just isn't for moving objects, and theres not a whole lot of flexibility as far as expanding into flash work, etc. But you probably don't care about that.

Its a great camera, but I wouldn't call it a professional camera. Its a toy, for professional photographers and advanced enthusiasts to use when they don't feel like carrying a DSLR around and just want something small and simple. I'm certainly considering repurchasing one in the future to use for nights out at the bar hanging with friends, adventures, etc. Just personal stuff, really. 

Edit: Here's some pics I took with/of it when I had it...





























That all being said, I certainly don't regret buying the X100 and using it for a while because it allowed me to get this shot of my grandfather...



He lived in a Veterans home, and I never felt right about lugging my big DSLR into the place, plus security probably wouldn't allow it. So I snuck my X100 in and took a nice portrait of him a while ago. He thought it was neat how it looked like an old camera from back in his day, but was digital. He was surprised to see the screen on the back. He recently passed away, and I cant express how thankful I am to the X100 for allowing me to get this shot of an amazing man :thumbsup: I'll always keep this picture, it means a lot to me.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Hmmm..those are pretty damn awesome pictures; I particularly love the photo of your grandfather. Indeed, the one thing that your grandfather likes about these micro 4/3rd cameras was what I like about them - their compact size and "traditional" build, and construction quality. My condolences for your loss, he looks like a man who lives a really full life!  What a beautiful photograph! 

What do you think about the XPro1 version? I'd love for someone just to give me a Leica M9, lol. To be honest, for my purposes, I just want a camera a little nicer than a point and shoot, but something that isn't had bulky as a complete DLSR. At one point and time I considered a D90 but all of those DLSRs are just too big for my tastes and needs. I'm either going to get the x100 or the XPro1 eventually. The real question is which one to choose. I've read a couple of on line reviews about the comparisons to other micro 4/3rd cameras out there and so far these are pretty competitive in terms of functional abilities and shot quality, plus a big advantage (for me) is that these all have viewfinders, which I love and wish more digital cameras brought back into fashion. Don't get me wrong, I love the LDC screens, but I guess I'm more of a traditionalist and like using it.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Keep in mind the X100 is not a micro 4/3rds camera, it has the larger CMOS (crop sensor) sized sensor. Its the same sensor size as found in Nikon DX cameras like the D90, D7000, D5000, etc. Basically its smaller than full frame, but bigger than micro 4/3rds, which is one reason for the excellent image quality and great high ISO performance.

The XPro1 is okay, but if you ask me, its butt ugly. My biggest issue with it though is that it takes away the simplicity factor I like so much about the X100. If I'm going to be buying and swapping lenses constantly, I might as well use a DSLR. Part of the allure in the X100 for me was never having to worry about what lens to take, or which to use, or making sure I had all my lenses with me. I always loved the 35mm focal length though, so I may be biased. Basically, I feel like being able to swap lenses with a carry around simple camera makes it into a chore, and I'd be less likely to bring it with me, which defeats the purpose in the first place...

And yes, the viewfinder is a big plus. I cringe at the thought of using LCD screens...

The newly announced Sony RX1 (full frame) would probably be an awesome choice as well, but its a little expensive, lol...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Well there is no question that I would like the larger CMOS but I definitely appreciate all the advice that you make concerning the advantages and disadvantages of the XPro1 versus the x100! Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I had the X100 for a few months then sold it on [Ebay Link Removed] For portatbility, I prefer using my wife's Canon S90. For PQ, I prefer using my Nikon D90. Both takes better pictures than the X100 in my opinion. Love the industrial design on the X100 though.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

etane said:


> I had the X100 for a few months then sold it on [Ebay Link Removed] For portatbility, I prefer using my wife's Canon S90. For PQ, I prefer using my Nikon D90. Both takes better pictures than the X100 in my opinion. Love the industrial design on the X100 though.


OH I thought long and hard about the D90. Especially since quite a few friends of mine loved their D60s, but I really wanted a smaller compromise between the two. I was seriously considering the XPro 1 but i think I'm going to bite the bullet and opt for the X100.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

styxx said:


> OH I thought long and hard about the D90. Especially since quite a few friends of mine loved their D60s, but I really wanted a smaller compromise between the two. I was seriously considering the XPro 1 but i think I'm going to bite the bullet and opt for the X100.


You can buy from Amazon and use their 30 day return policy.

I really wanted to love this camera as the body is really well built. I think the weakest link is the lens. So, the XPro1 might give you a few more options lens wise. But, it's a chunkier camera. At that size, might as well get a full DSLR.

Both Sony and Canon are coming out with interchangeable lense portable cameras that use DX sensors. They should be out soon.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

etane said:


> You can buy from Amazon and use their 30 day return policy.
> 
> I really wanted to love this camera as the body is really well built. I think the weakest link is the lens. So, the XPro1 might give you a few more options lens wise. But, it's a chunkier camera. At that size, might as well get a full DSLR.
> 
> Both Sony and Canon are coming out with interchangeable lense portable cameras that use DX sensors. They should be out soon.


Yes, I'm buying this bad boy next year! A present to myself!


----------

